# GSync, 144Hz - Was muss ich beachten, was gilt es einzustellen?



## TGChris (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo allerseits,

heute sollte mich meine Gtx 1080 erreichen, so dass ich meinen Rechner endlich wieder auslasten kann.
Passend dazu steht schon ein Acer XB270HU hier, der nur darauf wartet, richtig genutzt zu werden.
Vorher hatte ich diesen mit meiner R9 290X im Betrieb, weshalb ich noch keine Erfahrungen mit GSync sammeln konnte. 

Bisher habe ich gehört, das GSync nicht mehr greift, sobald ich die 144Hz überschreite. Gilt es also die FPS zu limitieren? Wenn ja, wie sollte ich das Cap einstellen und womit soll ich limitieren? VSync, ggf. im Treiber falls möglich oder doch durch Software von Dritten?

Weiterhin, was gilt es noch alles zu beachten, was muss ich alles weiterhin einstellen? Die Meinungen gehen da leider je nach Quelle weit auseinander 


Danke und Gruß

Chris


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2016)

Gsync und Vsync im Treiber anstellen und fertig.


----------



## Sharijan (14. Juli 2016)

Wieso Vsync?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2016)

Damit die fps begrenzt sind und Gsync dauerhaft arbeitet.


----------



## MagnusHildir (15. Juli 2016)

aber dann hat man doch inputlag oder?
ist es da nicht besser vsync aus und die fps im treiber zu cappen?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2016)

Inputlag hat man immer, nur so nebenbei.
Du meinst wahrscheinlich einen erhöhten Inputlag und nein.
Vsync begrenzt nur die fps auf die maximale Bildwiederholfrequenz und Gsync arbeitet ganz normal weiter.


----------



## Nikmido (15. Juli 2016)

Hm, also das verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht ganz. Ist G-Sync/Freesync nicht genau dazu da, um VSync zu umgehen und trotzdem kein Tearing zu haben?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (15. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gsync und Vsync im Treiber anstellen und fertig.



Quatsch, man kann nicht beides gleichzeitig einstellen. Im Treiber einfach G-Sync auswählen und den Monitor auf 144 Hertz stellen. Falls du 2 Monitore hast, darauf achten das es der primäre Monitor ist.


----------



## Flybarless (15. Juli 2016)

Doch kann man, ist bei mir auch beides an um die 144hz nicht zu überschreiten und damit aus der Gsync Range zu "fallen".


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (15. Juli 2016)

Bei mir sieht es so wie hier aus ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q mit G-Sync und 144 Hz im Test - Hardwareluxx

Da geht nur G-Sync ODER V-Sync aber nicht beides gleichzeitig 

Zitat "Außerdem muss die vertikale Synchronisierung in den 3D-Einstellungen auf "G-Sync" umgestellt werden. Danach synchronisieren sich Monitor und GPU der Grafikkarte in 3D-Anwendungen über das eigene G-Sync-Protokoll."


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (15. Juli 2016)

> Quatsch, man kann nicht beides gleichzeitig einstellen.


Das ist ein gaaanz alter (Treiber-)Stand (Hardwareluxx) & natürlich kann man das. Es ist immer von Vorteil, wenn Leute aus der Praxis berichten & der VSync per Treibereinstellungen, in Kombination mit GSync, wird auch als Standard empfohlen.
Es ist genau so, wie es JoM79 schildert (Post#2 & 4), denn dadurch greift GSync permanent. Wenn man den VSync per Treiberpanel auf Aus stellt, dann können auch je nach Soft & Settings + Hardware auch bspw. mehr Frames als ~144 erreicht werden & in diesem Fall schaltet sich GSync ab und "deckelt" nicht mehr die Frames
und ehrlich gesagt spürt man das auch, zumindest ich. In den Spieloptionen den VSync deaktivieren. Ich hab es seit langer Zeit ebenfalls so eingestellt & irgendwelche "Nachteile" kann ich nicht erkennen bzw. spüren. Ich bin aber auch schon alt & gebrechlich.^^ Alternativ könnte man auch bspw. nur einen Framelimiter nutzen ...


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Quatsch, man kann nicht beides gleichzeitig einstellen. Im Treiber einfach G-Sync auswählen und den Monitor auf 144 Hertz stellen. Falls du 2 Monitore hast, darauf achten das es der primäre Monitor ist.





nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es so wie hier aus ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q mit G-Sync und 144 Hz im Test - Hardwareluxx
> 
> Da geht nur G-Sync ODER V-Sync aber nicht beides gleichzeitig
> 
> Zitat "Außerdem muss die vertikale Synchronisierung in den 3D-Einstellungen auf "G-Sync" umgestellt werden. Danach synchronisieren sich Monitor und GPU der Grafikkarte in 3D-Anwendungen über das eigene G-Sync-Protokoll."


Wow, anscheinend hast du keine Ahnung was man im aktuellen Treiber einstellen kann.
Aber zu anderen Leuten sagen, dass sie Quatsch erzählen.
Und als Quelle dann noch nen 2 Jahre alten Test angeben.
Hier mal ein kleines Bild für dich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (15. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wow, anscheinend hast du keine Ahnung was man im aktuellen Treiber einstellen kann.
> Aber zu anderen Leuten sagen, dass sie Quatsch erzählen.
> Und als Quelle dann noch nen 2 Jahre alten Test angeben.
> Hier mal ein kleines Bild für dich.
> ...



Hmm nichts für ungut aber bei mir kann ich nur G-Sync auswählen (Asus PG279Q), vielleicht hängt das ja vom Monitor ab. Und den Test habe ich nur als Beispiel genommen wie es bei mir aussieht, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt auf der Arbeit war.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (15. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wow, anscheinend hast du keine Ahnung was man im aktuellen Treiber einstellen kann.
> Aber zu anderen Leuten sagen, dass sie Quatsch erzählen.
> Und als Quelle dann noch nen 2 Jahre alten Test angeben.
> Hier mal ein kleines Bild für dich.
> ...



Hmm nichts für ungut aber bei mir kann ich nur G-Sync auswählen (Asus PG279Q), vielleicht hängt das ja vom Monitor ab. Und den Test habe ich nur als Beispiel genommen wie es bei mir aussieht, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt auf der Arbeit war. 
Kannst du nur ein wählen bei Vertikale Synchronisierung ? Bei mir sieht es auch im neuen Treiber aus wie in dem Link.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2016)

Wie alt ist dein Treiber?
Die Einstellung kommt von Nvidia und nicht vom Monitor.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (15. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie alt ist dein Treiber?
> Die Einstellung kommt von Nvidia und nicht vom Monitor.



Treiber ist der neuste aber komischerweise habe ich kein Feld für Monitortechnologie. Merkwürdig, obwohl ich muss zugeben ich habe den Monitor erst seit 3 Tagen. Ich deinstallier mal die Treiber mit DDU vieleicht ist da was hinüber, obwohl G-Sync trotzdem funktioniert hat. Egal ich werf die mal runter und guck dann mal ob es dann so aussieht wie bei dir.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (15. Juli 2016)

Ich muss mich Entschuldigungen, anscheint war der Treiber total Fratze. Jetzt sieht es bei mir so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2016)

Na geht doch.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (16. Juli 2016)

Richtig, geht doch & der Treiber war net fratze, sondern Dir ist es vermutlich gar nicht aufgefallen und Du hast Dich nur auf "Hardwareluxx" von 2014 versteift ...oder es fehlen doch Praxiswerte. Diese Einstellung im Treiber gibt es bereits seit ~einem Jahr.^^
Da Du den Moni aber erst seit ~drei Tage hast, bist Du entschuldigt. Noch eine kleine Info ....Du siehst ja bei "Ein" das NV-Symbol & dies bedeutet Standard, also es wird auch empfohlen. Da haben schon Leutz die entsprechende Technik zur Hand, aber kennen'se net bzw. diverse Funktionen...
Und wenn Du dann deine Pascal (1080er) erhalten wirst, dann steht da auch noch "Fast" ...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (16. Juli 2016)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Richtig, geht doch & der Treiber war net fratze, sondern Dir ist es vermutlich gar nicht aufgefallen und Du hast Dich nur auf "Hardwareluxx" von 2014 versteift ...oder es fehlen doch Praxiswerte. Diese Einstellung im Treiber gibt es bereits seit ~einem Jahr.^^
> Da Du den Moni aber erst seit ~drei Tage hast, bist Du entschuldigt. Noch eine kleine Info ....Du siehst ja bei "Ein" das NV-Symbol & dies bedeutet Standard, also es wird auch empfohlen. Da haben schon Leutz die entsprechende Technik zur Hand, aber kennen'se net bzw. diverse Funktionen...
> Und wenn Du dann deine Pascal (1080er) erhalten wirst, dann steht da auch noch "Fast" ...



Interessant, und was bedeutet "fast" ? Klar das es schnell heißt aber was genau ist damit gemeint ? Sollte man besser "fast" nehmen statt "ein" ? Und ja es stimmt ich habe mich auf den Hardwareluxx post versteift, weil ich nicht damit gerechnet habe das sich da irgendwas daran geändert hat. Ich bin davon ausgegangen das V-Sync überflüssig wird durch G-Sync. Tja man lernt nie aus


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. Juli 2016)

Ich hab es noch nicht getestet, aber es ist wohl "ne Art Adaptiv Sync" & für GSync-User nicht der Rede wert ...


----------

